# Team USA Paint Job



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't recall ever seeing this before. Does anyone know the background of it? It appears to be a restoration of a paint job originally done by Merckx. Team USA Eddy Merckx - Sun Graphics


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Fred "Freddie" Rodriguez was a US Champion back in the early 2000s. He rode a Stars & Stripes frame which Merckx provided to him for the year when he was the US champion.


----------

